# blind and decoys trailer all in one



## shotya9615 (Jan 26, 2011)

i was sick of using layout blinds because it was hard to see geese sometimes, and other times hard to shoot. we quit using them and then we would just find some weeds and hide somewhere out of a makeshift blind. this got old and weeds allways fell over and i didnt feel like we were ever hidden good enough. so i built this. its a blind that has wheels that go up and down so it can be towed to the field and lowered to the ground to make it stable and lower. also with a floor in it i can stick my decoys in it. works great and the geese never flared off it in many different fields. was also supprised at how well the corn held up going down the road at 50 mph.

framework








picture from door end with corn stalks on one side.








this picture shows the blind with the wheels down and it is connected to the truck.








the axle and strap to raise and lower the wheels. the ratchet strap will lower the wheels and then i have a pin that goes through the frame to secure it.








wheels down standing on floor. connected to truck ready to go down the road.








wheels up blind secure on ground need to cover the wheels ready to hunt


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

very cool design!! I like it, nicely build!


----------

